# Do I need to replace my helmet



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

My riding helmet (IRH) looks pretty much new, but it is 7 years old (I think). I haven't ridden in 5 years or so, and during the 2 years (ish) I did use it I rode anywhere from 1/week to 1/month. I did fall off 3 times with it, but it never hit the ground from what I remember. My arms and chest took the impact. 
Can I still keep it, or is it best I buy a new one for safety reasons? I know helmets need to be replaced every once in a while, but I am not sure when it becomes appropriate. I only know it's best to do so if a rider fell and it took much of the impact. And if I should replace it, what do I do with it? :confused_color:I'd feel bad throwing it away. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Hidalgo13 said:


> My riding helmet (IRH) looks pretty much new, but it is 7 years old (I think). I haven't ridden in 5 years or so, and during the 2 years (ish) I did use it I rode anywhere from 1/week to 1/month. I did fall off 3 times with it, but it never hit the ground from what I remember. My arms and chest took the impact.
> Can I still keep it, or is it best I buy a new one for safety reasons? I know helmets need to be replaced every once in a while, but I am not sure when it becomes appropriate. I only know it's best to do so if a rider fell and it took much of the impact. And if I should replace it, what do I do with it? :confused_color:I'd feel bad throwing it away.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Here's the deal. I don't ride with a helmet. I don't ride English. Closest to English I've ever gotten is the hornless Aussie stock saddle I like to dabble with. I'm not here to tell you to_ not_ ride with one because you and I most likely ride two very different styles of riding in very different situations and circumstances. 

Here's what I'm here to tell you:

Riding helmet technology, American football helmet tech, and motorcycle helmet tech are all related industries. They share their science and developments, I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the parent companies that produce them are all one and the same. 

I can tell you as someone who's son has played football in the past, and who follows local H.S., some college level and pro level American football, that the helmets get replaced pretty regularly.

The technology is always improving, because contrary to popular belief, and what the NCAA and NFL would have people believe, players can and do suffer horrible concussions on the field. 

I'd say after 7 years, the tech has probably come along leaps and bounds, especially given all the new interest/discoveries regarding the damage a concussion can do to an athlete. I think I'd replace it for that reason alone, honestly. But also, how long does the impact absorbing material hold up before it starts to suffer a break down from aging? I don't know the answer to that, but yeah. If it were me, I'd investigating the newer helmets and what they can offer and invest in one.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

The rule of thumb is replace every 5 years or 2000 hours of riding or after a fall on your head.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi!

Snell (THE helmet safety people) recommend a 5yr replacement interval. Shoei (a top-o-the-line manufacturer) sez 5yr _after_ the date of manufacture, reason being degradation of the adhesives used, and the foam and other shock adsorbing structures. SCCA requires (as a minimum) a DOT certification, and not more than 10yo based on the date of manufacture.

These are specs for motorsports helmets, but I would expect equestrian helmets to be similar.

Plus designs evolve, and styles change. By all means, continue to use your old helmet, but get thee to a large tack store (one that stocks a wide variety, Dover or the like), and try on a few new ones. It's all about fit and comfort; I find that I get a new one every two or three seasons.

My new (as of the end of last season) helmet is a Charles Owen 4-Star "Skull Cap", and it is the best-fitting, and lightest helmet helmet I've ever worn. My only complaint is that it could use more ventilation, but it's not too bad as things like that go. ~$200 on-line. The missus liked it so much that she went out and bought herself one ($250 at Dover).

My advice is to try the helmets, and not even to look at the price tag. They all fit differently. When you put The Right One on your coco, the bells will ring, and the lights will flash, and if nothing else you will have a standard with which to compare. Seriously. Try them all, _then_ decide.

Steve


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

This is a video about motorcycle helmets, but it would appear that the issue is quite a bit more complicated than we, the consumers, would have expected. If the question is, "Am I safer with a new helmet than my old one?", the answer must now be, "It depends."


----------



## knightsmount (Mar 30, 2018)

I've always heard the "every five years or after a fall" rule and that's generally what I stick to. I'm not going to say I'm replacing it after any fall but definitely if I were to hit my head and I do know people who replace it if they fall hard enough even if they don't hit their head. Technically you're supposed to replace them after _any_ sort of impact, even just dropping it on the pavement, since that can damage the internal lining. Not really sure many people go that far, but... 

As the others have pointed out, technology and our understanding of things such as how to better care for our bodies can change a lot in seven years. I wouldn't say you have to toss your current helmet immediately by any means but I'd also vote for looking into a new one.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Throw it in the trash and buy a new one.


Even if it never absorbed an impact, plastic degrades over time. Sunlight and chemicals (like fly spray) can make it degrade faster or irregularly. Don't chance it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

While a good helmet is quite an investment, to me it is worth it. It is also worth following the advice to update every 5 years or so. I was reading a similar discussion recently where people were sharing cutting open old helmets that still looked great but the foam type padding was literally crumbling.

It has just occurred to me that one of my helmets is coming up 5 years, darn, I liked that helmet!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info guys! Seems like a new one is in order. As someone who get's anxious about falling and knows the repercussions of concussions, I would also feel safer with a new one after everything that has been mentioned here. I rather be safe than sorry. Plus I won't say no to a trip to the tack shop.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

If I were to ride english and compete (flat and jumper classes), is a skull cap like this one here traditional enough? I know it's mostly used for cross country, but I have always been curious to try them out. They look comfortable!
https://www.google.ca/search?q=skull+cap+helmet+cover&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=9p6Kx2Mv0xjNbM%253A%252Cg60DBbvOsKOKxM%252C_&usg=__ZLe1dxpHZ8mX0sixmvRdfBKVX1Y%3D&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi9yt-iz5TaAhUE5oMKHXX2A90Q9QEIQDAD#imgdii=6vOEM_EIaJf2XM:&imgrc=9p6Kx2Mv0xjNbM:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I would hope that these days you would not be judged on your head gear. I would think you would be fine in jumpers, not sure about flats, though you can get a cover to make it look more traditional.

No idea of your budget, but I loved my IRH and it fits well, I thought it was the best out...then I bought a One K.....OH MY, I LOVE LOVE my One K, best helmet I have ever owned.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> No idea of your budget, but I loved my IRH and it fits well, I thought it was the best out...then I bought a One K.....OH MY, I LOVE LOVE my One K, best helmet I have ever owned.


For budget, likely around 200$ CAD. Although if I were to find one I absolutely loved (fit, style, comfort) that was closer to 300$, I'd probably buy it. 

I'll check One K out (never heard of that brand).


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Hidalgo13 said:


> If I were to ride english and compete (flat and jumper classes), is a skull cap like this one here traditional enough?


Simply put..._no, probably not.

_If the helmet has the proper certifications and testing done by the manufacturer, the helmet is tagged...then technically it_ is_ allowed.
Would you want to wear this skull cap in the H/J ring?
Now with how fad and fashion picky the show ring crowd are...
You _will _be a standout and obvious different to others.
They do make covers to soften the look, give a brim for one but...
If it isn't the current trend and fad helmet of choice..._you do stand out._
Look at the best riders in the world who do 3-day {cc, stadium and dressage}...they have different head attire for each phase...
Take that as a statement on what is "acceptable" in the different type of competition setting.

I, for myself could care less about fad and what the fashion is this show season.
I care about fit and comfort above anything else.
_Any helmet today that carries that tag has met the exact same testing requirements and standards.
__Go try on helmets in your price-range.
The choices today are many and so are the costs of them.
_Whether you spend $29.99 or $750.00 the helmet passed the exact same rigorous testing standards and procedures as every other horse riding helmet.
Horse riding helmets tests are different than those of bicycle riders, motorcycle riders, football players, race car drivers....horse riding helmets are horse riding helmets and discipline specific protection same as any other sport.

So, if you found a horseback riding skull cap that is the perfect helmet for you...._then use it._
The most important thing is you wear it.
Don't care the cost you paid, if you don't wear it it offers "0" protection for your brain.
Wear that skull cap with pride.
Wear it in a show ring or on a cross-country course...but wear it and offer your brain a chance in case of a fall, or a hit from a object encountered in a horse activity.
We only have "1" brain that is so delicate once hurt or injured it is often hurt for life and or prone to re-injury very easily...
Whatever we can do to help protect it better, no matter the sport....is a good thing to me.

Happy riding and enjoy making your own statement in your choice of head gear. :smile:
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> Simply put..._no, probably not.
> 
> _If the helmet has the proper certifications and testing done by the manufacturer, the helmet is tagged...then technically it_ is_ allowed.
> Would you want to wear this skull cap in the H/J ring?
> ...


She never said Hunters, flat and showjumping, and it no one any where has won or lost in the jumper ring with legal equipment, no matter how off the wall.

I guess the early adopters of the helmet over the top hat in top class dressage were ground breakers and thank God for it.

I'm sorry I also cannot agree that spending $29 on a helmet is going to get you the same protection......they may all pass the same minimum specs, but for comfort, reliability and yes safety, spend the money.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> She never said Hunters, flat and showjumping, and it no one any where has won or lost in the jumper ring with legal equipment, no matter how off the wall.
> 
> I'm sorry I also cannot agree that spending $29 on a helmet is going to get you the same protection......they may all pass the same minimum specs, but for comfort, reliability and yes safety, spend the money.


Correct, the OP did not say specifically...
They did say, "If I were to ride english and compete _*(flat and jumper classes)*_, is a skull cap like this one here traditional enough?"

The H/J shows and show ring is where you find flat and jumper classes that I am aware of and showed in.
That can also be and include "Equitation" and I omitted that, my bad, you're right.

As for helmets....more $$_* does not*_ mean better.
Every skull is shaped somewhat special to the individual, hence the vast array of helmets to fit that need.
What you are comfortable in may_* not *_offer comfort or good fit to another...
What you are able to spend may not be what another can and all riders need the same level of protection offered hence the rigid testing standards adhered to by all certified helmet manufacturers.

_Reliability_....not sure what you refer to...
A helmet has certain things attached and padding strategically placed, _all helmets do_...
IF you take a tumble and hit the head...replace it or at the least send it to the manufacturer and have it tested for safety reasons.
If you should drop it or bang it hard against something...see above sentence.

I've never heard any manufacturer say "Buy our helmet. It only meets minimum standards"....:|
What you are referring to _is_ personal likes of comfort, looks and fit...
That is _not_ the same as meeting the standards of testing required and passed that all helmets must meet to be certified.
I will agree that the change from a top hat to protective riding helmet was a good thing.
Sadly, the reasons behind it were the injury of some elite riding athletes and other athletes saying change was needed to benefit our safety and stop "the look" the top hat offered but not the safety others recognized was needed.

Sorry, not to be a nit-picker but testing standards is not the same as a personal preferences.
Amenities in helmets of design, colors, venting and such are personal likes/dislikes, but the construction of the helmet must meet the same rigid testing requirements.
I see a lot of people wear those "cheap" helmets just as much as the middle of the road in cost and the super expensive ones...they all offer personal comfort and protection and I am so glad to see so many today wearing this item when it was not long ago it was taboo and frowned upon.
I am so glad a thought change happened in all riding disciplines and in so many locations...

I bid you :wave: on the subject at this point.
Have a great day and weekend.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

I loooved my IRH, but I bought it in 2008, and even though I never fell with it, only wore it about 30 times, and stored it in a cool dark closet, I ended up getting a new helmet when I started riding again. Now it serves as a pretty ornament in my tackroom. I loved that helmet. I now use a Tipperary Sportage, which is super light weight and has a lot of ventilation for warm summer rides.


----------

